
Android and its Fragmentation - codelion
http://androidmyway.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/android-and-its-fragmentation/
======
Zigurd
Android is designed for multiple screen sizes and resolutions. The vast
majority of apps can cover every variation with three or four sets of layouts
and graphical assets.

Android API levels are also well-verified by compatibility tests, and so
result in excellent app compatibility across devices that have passed those
compatibility tests.

Hardware variations outside of screen geometry are covered by manifest
declarations for apps that rely on certain hardware, or runtime tests for apps
that have features that are conditionally available, depending on available
hardware.

In other words, for 95%+ of all apps, device independence is readily possible,
and if it isn't attained, it's because the developer did not use Android's
features for managing variations between devices.

In most cases it is simpler yet: A port from iOS lacks the flexibility in
layouts and use of graphical assets a native Android app would be born with.
If you don't address that issue early in an iOS-to-Android port, you're going
to have a bad time.

